# Question about Trailer size



## luvabull (May 29, 2010)

sorry I should have just said my horse is just shy of 16 hands  Thanks


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

luvabull said:


> Hi everyone, Im looking at buying a 1986 circle J trailer and wanted to know if my horse would fit comfortably. I have a 15 3/4 hand four year old Quarter horse (just shy of 16hh) and the trailer is 7ft (84 inches) would she still fit into this or am I going to need an extra tall trailer??? I am hoping I can get away with the 7ft one because Im getting a great deal  Thanks for your help


 Unless you can find a trailer that is build for actual warmbloods(and it will be called a warmblood trailer), 7 feet is actually the tallest you can get as a standard size. You could easily fit a horse who is much larger than your horse into that size. You'll be just fine.


----------



## luvabull (May 29, 2010)

Ok thanks how about a trailer that is 81 inches? Thought it was 84 but its not. Would that still work for a 16hh horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes....


----------

